# Need help in choosing ups



## Knockout (Oct 9, 2015)

My current ups(numeric600va) ups is not giving back up.while gaming if the power cuts it shuts down immediately,I need a ups for my rig,i need atleast 10min back up,my max budget is 5k.
Thank you


----------



## dekaron (Oct 9, 2015)

What is your PSU Wattage?

You just need to replace battery, no need for getting a new UPS unless there is something wrong with your current one


----------



## Faun (Oct 9, 2015)

Check your batteries.
Get a 1.1kVa UPS. APC one has 660Watts rating with pf of .6


----------



## Knockout (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reply,My ups is 6 year old battery was changed two years ago,Why is the ups shutting down immediately in power cut while gaming By the way my psu is corsair vs550 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] what was the price of the ups


----------



## Faun (Oct 9, 2015)

Knockout said:


> Thanks for the reply,My ups is 6 year old battery was changed two years ago,Why is the ups shutting down immediately in power cut while gaming By the way my psu is corsair vs550 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] what was the price of the ups



It's most probably because of dead batteries. Check the voltage in batteries using a multimeter. Which batteries did you change ? Can you post a pic ?

Back then it was around 5k.

Even if your PSU is 550Watts, you will only squeeze the amount which is required to run your system.


----------



## Knockout (Oct 9, 2015)

Will a new 600va ups enough for my pc without monitor.


----------



## icebags (Oct 9, 2015)

a decent ups is pretty lasting device, depends on how much it goes to backup mode..... but the battery life in general is 3yrs, after that, the battery starts failing at heavy loads.


----------



## Knockout (Oct 10, 2015)

Sorry for asking lots of questions, will a APC 600va give atleast 5-10min backup for my system without monitor 


Thank you


----------

